# Sage Duo Temp Pro Problem



## Jonquil (11 mo ago)

Hi - I’m hoping someone might have experienced a problem similar to mine. I’ve used my machine happily until this morning at which point no water would come from the group head or steam wand.
I’ve tried repeatedly to get a pully caff solution through. I’ve tried tablets. I’ve opened up the lid and checked the pipe to the boiler.
Is the likeliest problem a failed pump?


----------



## Jonquil (11 mo ago)

After more investigation it seems that the hose from the tank (which I think leads to the pump?) is not getting any water - as only air is coming through.
would that suggest a blockage between tank and pump or just a failed pump?


----------



## Petern61 (5 mo ago)

Jonquil said:


> After more investigation it seems that the hose from the tank (which I think leads to the pump?) is not getting any water - as only air is coming through.
> would that suggest a blockage between tank and pump or just a failed pump?
> View attachment 68106


Hi, I have the same problem. Changed the pump and no difference ( although the machine is a lot quieter). Did you resolve your problem?
Thanks,
Peter


----------



## Jonquil (11 mo ago)

Petern61 said:


> Hi, I have the same problem. Changed the pump and no difference ( although the machine is a lot quieter). Did you resolve your problem?
> Thanks,
> Peter


Hi Peter - I couldn’t fix it myself so ended up giving Sage Support (and so, Coffee Classics Ltd) a good amount of money to clean and descale. After a couple of attempts all seems fine again.
Regards - Luke


----------

